# New purchase possibility



## marysuire1180 (Dec 29, 2014)

I've been looking at this female














this is her utter after ff last year. Her ped







She is a PB French Alpine .

Any thoughts


----------



## marysuire1180 (Dec 29, 2014)

Sorry I meant she has freshen twice ( pic of her utter is of ff) she is 4years old. Raised triplets great her 2nd freshening, she hand milks as well produced 3/4 gal a day ( milk 2x daily and raising trips)


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Can you ask for a better udder pic? That doesn't show arch/attachments. It would be good to get one from behind and another from the side.


----------



## marysuire1180 (Dec 29, 2014)

I will try she is presently about 2 hrs away from me . The lady I'm discussing with on purchasing her is very open with info.


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Has she been tested for CAE, CL, and Johne's disease?


----------



## marysuire1180 (Dec 29, 2014)

Yes she's been tested and is currently a member of closed herd


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

I think she would be a good purchase, how much are they asking for her?


----------



## marysuire1180 (Dec 29, 2014)

$350


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

That seems like a fair price for a tested doe, comes from decent lines, and looks to have decent conformation


----------



## marysuire1180 (Dec 29, 2014)

I'm looking for a Buck as well but she only has a lamancha Buck and I truly don't want to mix the breeds.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Are you looking to breed registered show kids or just have a good quality backyard milker? I think she has a couple small conformational flaws (but its only based on one photo!) like posty back legs, and slightly toed out in the back, and not smooth blending shoulders but all these may seem different in other photos and also are not severe enough to matter for a home milker!


----------



## marysuire1180 (Dec 29, 2014)

We are wanting for milk right now but want to get into showing in a few years.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Do you have other goats? 

I'd personally driveway breed before getting a buck for just the one doe.


----------



## marysuire1180 (Dec 29, 2014)

Actually planning on purchasing a few does in the near future


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

I like her


----------

